# meal plan at Pueblo Bonitos



## Karen G (Mar 11, 2011)

Has anyone tried the meal plan at the PB's? I got an email offering what sounds like a pretty good deal. It was $59/day and here's what the email says:

It includes several very pleasant surprises and almost no limitations, as 
well as taxes and gratuities. Most importantly, it offers your family 
significant savings – more than 50% - on the cost of enjoying some of the best 
restaurants anywhere. As an Owner, you can wine and dine to your heart’s content 
in your room, in the restaurants, on the beach and around the pool - without 
paying for taxis -  all for as little $59 a day per adult, $49 for kids aged 
12-17 and $29 for kids aged 5-12 (taxes and tips included), with advance 
purchase. Participating resorts include Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan and Pueblo Bonito 
Emerald Bay in Mazatlan, and Pueblo Bonito Rosé and Pueblo Bonito Blanco in Los 
Cabos. Sunset Beach and Montecristo Estates Owners can buy the Rosé/Blanco meal 
plan or our Premium meal plan that includes Rosé, Blanco and Pacifica. As an 
extra incentive, when you buy 6 days of the Meal Plan the 7th day will be 
absolutely FREE!

------------
I notice that it includes only the Rose & Blanco in Cabo, but there's a "premium plan" that adds Pacifica. I've emailed the resort to get more info. I need to know what the "several pleasant surprises" and "almost no limitations" entails.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 12, 2011)

I heard back from the resort and learned some more information.  Here's the scoop:

The New Deluxe All Inclusive Meal Package option at Pueblo Bonito can be purchased on SPECIAL PRICE on previous reservation only. (it was $100.usd last year) Reserve 24hrs Minimum prior to arrival - Full payment is required - Promotion applies in a Minimum of 3 nights - All guests sharing a suite must purchase the same plan

Prices goes up up $10.usd per person per day if you by up on arrival.

Please ask Reservations department for more detail information!!!


MEAL PLAN SAVE UP TO 40% 
Enjoy the outstanding Restaurants & Bars of TWO Pueblo Bonito Hotels acquire your Meal Plan Bracelet today! Offering unlimited menu and beverage selections from both Pueblo Bonito Rosé and Pueblo Bonito Los Cabos: 5 Restaurants, 7 Theme Night Dinners, 3 Bars, 2 Pools and Snack Bars, In Suite Dining… and MORE Contact our Reservations Department by email lzatarain@pueblobonito.com.mx  or direct lines 01152 624 142 9898 three day minimum purchase required. All guests sharing a suite must purchase the same plan Special Promotion: Seventh Day Free, special price for owners booking/prepaying at Reservations Dep. of $59.00 usd (adults), $49.00 Juniors (12-17yr), $29.00usd Minors (5-11 yr), (0-4 free) per day per person.


Apparently the meal plan is available to non-owners at a $20/day/person additional cost for adults and juniors and $10/day/person extra for 5-11 yearolds.

It seems like a good deal. We'll likely try it out in August.  If anyone tries it before then, I'd appreciate a report as to how you liked it.


----------



## siesta (Mar 12, 2011)

karen, with all the good food in the marina area, I'm surprised you would go for this, as good of a deal as it is. (unless you drink a lot)


----------



## Karen G (Mar 12, 2011)

siesta said:


> (unless you drink a lot)


Ha! Ha! Those drinks do add up!  I guess if we hadn't been going to Cabo for so many years it wouldn't be as appealing.


----------



## mcheriee (Mar 16, 2011)

*all inclusive*

i'll be there monday.... so,  when i get back on the 27th, i'll let you know what i found out. seems like a great deal to me. a nice meal and a few drinks can add up to more than that. i was there is october and this wasn't an option. the restraunts were pretty bare, so this new plan makes sense. 
i'll probably go for 3 days of the plan.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 16, 2011)

mcheriee said:


> i'll be there monday.... so,  when i get back on the 27th, i'll let you know what i found out. seems like a great deal to me. a nice meal and a few drinks can add up to more than that. i was there is october and this wasn't an option. the restraunts were pretty bare, so this new plan makes sense.
> i'll probably go for 3 days of the plan.


Sounds good! I look forward to your report.


----------



## irosenheim (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm an owner at PB Sunset Beach and got the same email the other day.  Do you know if you can purchase the meal plan for use at Sunset Beach restaurants?  Would it include poolside drinks?  It wasn't very clear about whether Sunset Beach was included.

I've sent an email to the resort asking, but haven't received a reply yet.  They must be getting a lot of questions!

Thanks!  

- Ira


----------



## Karen G (Mar 24, 2011)

irosenheim said:


> It wasn't very clear about whether Sunset Beach was included.


From everything I've read, the Sunset Beach restaurants aren't included but there is some premium plan that includes Pacifica. I think I read that Sunset Beach owners could purchase the plan to use at the Rose and Blanco, but that doesn't seem very convenient.


----------

